# Who'd like to see a Grim Reaper kit???



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm not really in to polls but I'd really love to see this one done in styrene and also see what you guys think of the idea....
Everybody likes skeletons!! C'mon guys, let's see how many here would actually be interested in a Grim Reaper kit and maybe one of our favourite companies will take notice and do something about it.
There'd be no licensing fees so there's one plus. If it was true Aurora scale it'd fit in with the other kits.
Kids love spooky stuff and I bet they'd sell by the truckload come Halloween!!
A cemetery base with maybe some wrought iron work......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmmm...let me think for a second....hmmmm....
YESSSSSsssss!!!








Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Denis, you've been thinking about this for a long time too, haven't you?
You're coming out with some fantastic Reaper variations mate!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Who Me????
















Hey how about bashing the new Zorro kit to this guy!!!







Yeah... Gotta love the Reaper...Man...
Mcdee


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd be interested the most in a Charon type character the most, as depicted in the original Clash of the Titans movie. But mcdougall's picture looks pretty cool.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...in the words of Blue Oyster Cult...
"don't fear the Reaper"...


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

If it was 1/6 scale and realistic, not cartoony (and a cloth robe over a complete skeleton), yes. Otherwise, no.

Sean


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

i'll take two or three of the top picture in a kit.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I always thought skeletons were cool, particularly as a kid, and animated skeletons are really, really cool. I've never had a dedicated skeleton kit but got one with a couple of custom show car kits. I'd definitely buy a neat grim reaper but would like something moderately elaborate, not super gaudy and not super plain. Here's to hoping one of the modeling companies do one. Hint, hint, Moebius, Monarch, Polar Lights!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Chris - what a brilliant idea for a kit!.. it's a wonder no company have one released??.. we all know what the reaper looks like, the one on the throne is my fav!!...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Ian, but it's not just my idea. Denis and I have talked about it before as we're both skeleton guys but with all the cool kits on the way and with licensing being what it is it seemed like it'd be a great subject to broach.
I think it'd be a great seller when you consider kids fascination with skeletons and I find it hard to understand why it hasn't been done before- especially (as Denis pointed out on another thread) that the Forgotten Prisoner is such a sought after kit. Not to mention the MPC pirates!!
Surely a reaper would be popular if it was kitted....
If I won the lottery I guarantee I'd be backing someone to produce it!!

Chris.


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd get one, if it looked good. I especially like the idea of a "Christmas Carol" kit, with cowering Scrooge, that came up in another thread.

Jeff


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Interesting idea but I'd prefer Jason fighting the skeletons myself.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...I wonder who the uninformed four are who voted "no"...


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I'd love it! My favorite Aurora kit was the Forgotten Prisoner, so this would be right up my alley!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I say yeah! :thumbsup: 

_*"It doesn't matter if you're a rich man or just a street sweeper; sooner or later you gonna dance with the reaper!"*_

-Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...I wonder who the uninformed four are who voted "no"...


Well, people _were_ asked their honest reaction. How "informed" does one have to be to know whether they'd like a particular subject? Not tryin' to be combative, y'know, just...fair's fair.

My yes vote assumes more than just a generic skeleton with a robe and scythe. It wouldn't catch my eye, nor entice a purchase. Now, a sculpt with plenty of baroque details and textures, some imagination in the base, etc...you know, something as fun to paint as to build? Something with _flavor_. 

Everyone's got a different take on the Reaper. Might be time to dig Piers Anthony's On a Pale Horse out of the garage, that was a fun read. Always was kind of inspired by the Whelan artwork, GR in a cream 'Vette.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

three question marks...you sure must be enthusiastic about this.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...I wonder who the uninformed four are who voted "no"...



It's all good James:wave:. We're all entitled to our own likes and dislikes. 
It's cool that those that aren't interested vote the way they want. It keeps it unbiased. 
When I first put up the poll I was gonna have yes as both choices....

Chris.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

"Are you serious??....."


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...I wonder who the uninformed four are who voted "no"...




Well I'm one of the 6 "uninformed" who voted no. Not because I don't think it's a good idea for a kit and those pictures aren't good but because of personal choice. 

I'd rather have some fighting skeletons if we're talking a skeleton kit. Like in Harryhausens Jason or Sinbad.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I think it's a good idea for a kit.
I don't want one.
I don't understand the attraction to skeletons, skulls, bones, etc.
But, I think there are enough modelers out there who _do_ want
the subject to make it a successful kit.

I voted "no", too.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I voted yes. I think it's long over due. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thumbs up on Reaper kit. Great idea!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Even though I voted no I'd still buy one if it came out (as long as it was a good sculpt) but there's so many other things I'd prefer to see first.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Apparently most of you guys don't know me as well as McDougall and Auroranut do, or you would have known I was being facetious...not combative or anything. If you're not into the Grim Reaper kit concept, that's cool...no harm, no foul...


----------

